# Here's just how close the Y games won't be:



## buggsz24

Several Vegas sports books have the Couagars as 21 and 22.5 point underdogs, seems like everyone thinks this game is going to get out of hand.


----------



## proutdoors

How many points was Alabama favored by OVER Utah? Odds makers just guess like the rest of us. :roll:


----------



## buggsz24

6.5 points was the spread. Vegas usually isn't wrong, they didn't build those casinos by giving away money.


----------



## bowhunter3

proutdoors said:


> How many points was Alabama favored by OVER Utah? Odds makers just guess like the rest of us. :roll:


I have predicted that the Y would lose big, If I had extra money laying around I would bet with the spread, but here is the thing, last year I really thought Utah would lose that game. I was hoping to stay within a touchdown. I thought, a lot like you with your cougs that Utah could win, that they are talented enough, just didnt think it would happen. I hate OU, hate Stoops, he has a way of letting his teams play bad in big games. And this is a big game, first football game played at the new billion dollar stadium, going to be on national TV. Cougs, could shock the world, don't think they will but you still have to play the game.


----------



## jahan

Also it is the first game of the year, those boys in Vegas haven't saw these teams yet, so it is more like an educated guess I would say. 8) BYU could pull it off though, you never know.


----------



## buggsz24

bowhunter3 said:


> And this is a big game


Other than the new building, this isn't a big game for OU. BYU on the other hand, other than playing spoiler to the U this might be the biggest game in their history.


----------



## stablebuck

#1 rule of sports betting...never bet with your emotions (i.e. if you're a BYU fan...don't bet on them to close the spread)
#2 rule of sports betting...don't bet on Oklahoma to start with the letter "O"...especially with Stoops at the helm...

I'll be betting on USC to destroy whatever second rate team they are playing opening weekend...that's where the money is thrown away by the casinos...


----------



## GaryFish

I'm as true blue as they come. And I'm thinking my Cougs won't be within 30 points when its all over against OU. It gonna be ugly. Bradford will throw for over 450 yards and OU will hit 60 points. Cougs will score in the 20s. But its gonna be a long day to be a Cougar.


----------



## Riverrat77

GaryFish said:


> I'm as true blue as they come. And I'm thinking my Cougs won't be within 30 points when its all over against OU. It gonna be ugly. Bradford will throw for over 450 yards and OU will hit 60 points. Cougs will score in the 20s. But its gonna be a long day to be a Cougar.


You don't think it'll turn into a shootout with the Cougs at least keeping a decent pace? I'd give them a better run at it than the U, especially this year... I think they might make it interesting for a little bit but I still think they'll lose.


----------



## buggsz24

Riverrat77 said:


> You don't think it'll turn into a shootout with the Cougs at least keeping a decent pace?


I'm going to the game, cheering in the cougar section and while I would like to see them bring down OU (for texas) and boost the conference (for the Utes) its just not going to happen. I would put money on it, in fact I have put money on it (while in vegas last week). This thing is going to get ugly early, it's going to be an offensive showing designed to get the program lots of early national attention.


----------



## bowhunter3

Riverrat77 said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm as true blue as they come. And I'm thinking my Cougs won't be within 30 points when its all over against OU. It gonna be ugly. Bradford will throw for over 450 yards and OU will hit 60 points. Cougs will score in the 20s. But its gonna be a long day to be a Cougar.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think it'll turn into a shootout with the Cougs at least keeping a decent pace? I'd give them a better run at it than the U, especially this year... I think they might make it interesting for a little bit but I still think they'll lose.
Click to expand...

Your a funny little man. Got to be one of the bigger haters around. No one is even talking about the U and you find a way to bring them in, good job!


----------



## proutdoors

In riverrat's defense, I assert he is less of a BYU fan than a Utah fan, so accusing him of hating the U is not fair. He hates all teams from the MWC, but I contend he holds BYU at the top of his hate list. Must be bitter sweet irony that the only chance his perennial loser Washington Huskies have of getting decent is a former BYU standout QB who si now their head coach. :twisted:


----------



## buggsz24

proutdoors said:


> Must be bitter sweet irony that the only chance his perennial loser Washington Huskies have of getting decent is a former BYU standout QB who si now their head coach. :twisted:


Well after the season they had last year even one win would be an improvement, the best part is he criticizes a conference that routinely kicks the crap out of his whack ten. With the lone exception of USC, they may as well be the Sun Belt or the WAC.


----------



## bowhunter3

proutdoors said:


> In riverrat's defense, I assert he is less of a BYU fan than a Utah fan, so accusing him of hating the U is not fair. He hates all teams from the MWC, but I contend he holds BYU at the top of his hate list. Must be bitter sweet irony that the only chance his perennial loser Washington Huskies have of getting decent is a former BYU standout QB who si now their head coach. :twisted:


I think that used to be the case now he is so jealous of utah's program that he now hates them more.


----------



## Riverrat77

buggsz24 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must be bitter sweet irony that the only chance his perennial loser Washington Huskies have of getting decent is a former BYU standout QB who si now their head coach. :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> Well after the season they had last year even one win would be an improvement, *the best part is he criticizes a conference that routinely kicks the crap out of his whack ten*. With the lone exception of USC, they may as well be the Sun Belt or the WAC.
Click to expand...

Again... do your homework. This surprises me, especially coming from you Buggz. I've already posted links regarding this same nonsense that routinely gets spouted by folks from around here after a good year but nobody ever bothers to look it up before they make a statement like the Pac 10 "routinely getting beaten by the MWC". :roll: Funny thing is.... we both sent the same amount of teams to bowls and the Pac-10 actually beat the MWC in the bowls they went head to head in. But hey, what do I know... I just rely on numbers that I actually look up before I post. Remind me again what happened to BYU last year at the end of their quest for perfection? I think you better go back to trying to prove why UT deserved a national title last year or something along those lines... you're better at that. 8)


----------



## Riverrat77

proutdoors said:


> In riverrat's defense, I assert he is less of a BYU fan than a Utah fan, so accusing him of hating the U is not fair. Spot on, bud. I just really do not like the Y, but the U reeks to me of "Boston Red Soxism".... all the bandwagon fans are proclaiming from the rooftops just how great they are after another good season, but in a couple years, they'll be calling for Whit's head on a plate. Its ridiculous. :roll: *He hates all teams from the MWC, but I contend he holds BYU at the top of his hate list*. Thats not entirely true. I like Air Force and TCU and have for a while, although I've mostly been a TCU baseball fan. 8) Must be bitter sweet irony that the only chance his perennial loser Washington Huskies have of getting decent is a former BYU standout QB who si now their head coach. :twisted:Now Pro... don't go getting all sentimental about the coach up there just because he played for the Y. They're not perennial losers, after all, they've been ranked only one less time than the U.... does that mean that other than three years, the U falls into the same class as the "perennial losers?


----------



## bowhunter3

Riverrat77 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> In riverrat's defense, I assert he is less of a BYU fan than a Utah fan, so accusing him of hating the U is not fair. Spot on, bud. I just really do not like the Y,* but the U reeks to me of "Boston Red Soxism".... all the bandwagon fans are proclaiming from the rooftops just how great they are after another good season, but in a couple years, they'll be calling for Whit's head on a plate.* Its ridiculous. :roll: *He hates all teams from the MWC, but I contend he holds BYU at the top of his hate list*. Thats not entirely true. I like Air Force and TCU and have for a while, although I've mostly been a TCU baseball fan. 8) Must be bitter sweet irony that the only chance his perennial loser Washington Huskies have of getting decent is a former BYU standout QB who si now their head coach. :twisted:Now Pro... don't go getting all sentimental about the coach up there just because he played for the Y. They're not perennial losers, after all, they've been ranked only one less time than the U.... does that mean that other than three years, the U falls into the same class as the "perennial losers?
Click to expand...

How dare them cheer for there school, why would they do that :roll:


----------



## jahan

Riley I have to give you props you have done something that rarely occurs. You have pissed off both Coug and Ute fans causing them to unite and fight the evil force, which happens to be you in this case. :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## buggsz24

Riverrat77 said:


> Again... do your homework. This surprises me, especially coming from you Buggz. I've already posted links regarding this same nonsense that routinely gets spouted by folks from around here after a good year but nobody ever bothers to look it up before they make a statement like the Pac 10 "routinely getting beaten by the MWC". :roll: Funny thing is.... we both sent the same amount of teams to bowls and the Pac-10 actually beat the MWC in the bowls they went head to head in.


I had looked it up before I "spouted off", and guess what..... Your still wrong.

Lets see here....... Washington O-12 
BYU-Washington *0-1*
BYU-UCLA *0-2*
Utah-Oregon *0-3*
and on
and on
and on

This is getting boring, so lets just cut to the chase. The whack ten won a single regular season game last year in MWC matchups. Thats 1 game in seven matchups...pretty sad.


----------



## Riverrat77

buggsz24 said:


> This is getting boring, so lets just cut to the chase.


Yes... i agree so I'll bring up a post I made in January. Scoreboard. 8) Granted the MWC did wind up winning a couple more bowl games.

*" The Pac 10 performs when they're in bowl games, obviously, and the MWC doesn't. I don't understand whats so hard to see about that. Sure the MWC beat the Pac 10 teams early... and I said then, its early and in the college football world, things seem to find a way to right themselves. Well, BYU went and got smoked by Arizona. the MWC is 2-2 in bowl games, showing they're a weak conference and the Pac 10 is 5-0. "*

Here is another showing the overall rankings of the MWC/WAC against the Pac 10. Believe I posted this a LONG time ago but I know pretty well you wouldn't take the time to use the search function, you're probably afraid of what you'd find... the MWC/WAC is far from regularly beating on the Pac 10 but believe what you want. :? 
*
"Unfortunately the numbers speak volumes... perhaps you missed my post with facts regarding what usually happens when the MWC plays the Pac-10. How does 37 -20 with a winning record for the Pac 10 grab ya?? Oh... and in the last 8 years, this is the first year that the MWC has had an edge in the number of games won vs the Pac-10 opponents."*

So much for the regular beatdown theory.... :roll: Here's a link for you guys who are just curious about where I find numbers to refute the claims of "regular beatdowns" and other foolishness like that.... pretty interesting... you could crunch numbers all day on a site like this. http://www.jhowell.net/cf/scores/ScoresIndex.htm


----------



## buggsz24

Last year they sucked and the year before wasn't much better. With the exception of USC, the conference looked liked a bunch of D2 scrubs. If you need to go back 8-10 years to find a favorable matchup....


----------



## Riverrat77

buggsz24 said:


> Last year they sucked and the year before wasn't much better. With the exception of USC, the conference looked liked a bunch of D2 scrubs. If you need to go back 8-10 years to find a favorable matchup....


Where do you want me to set this side dish of weak sauce to go with your argument?? :lol:

Seriously... do you even bother looking before you jump off that cliff? You don't want the numbers on rankings... I promise, you don't want to see them. They don't favor the position you just put yourself in with that statement. Go to ESPN.com and look up the rankings just since the BCS... won't even bother you with the 90's and before. Let me know what you find out about how many teams the conferences have ranked every year. MWC has a hard time getting two in the top 25 and last year was the first time they'd had three. The Pac-10 does it CONSISTENTLY, season after season. Not bad for a bunch of scrubs. But.... lets quit wasting these good folks time and energy and get back to discussing just how close these Y games will be. 8)


----------



## stablebuck

BYU's issue is their defense. Their defense is their offense staying on the field. Utah and TCU will be the contenders from the MWC this year again for that reason and that reason alone. If BYU can control the clock then OU will not cover the spread...if OU intercepts Max Hall more than once though...it's gonna be a long day for the Cougs...


----------



## willfish4food

stablebuck said:


> BYU's issue is their defense. Their defense is their offense staying on the field. Utah and TCU will be the contenders from the MWC this year again for that reason and that reason alone. If BYU can control the clock then OU will not cover the spread...if OU intercepts Max Hall more than once though...it's gonna be a long day for the Cougs...


I would agree with everything you said but that it will be between Utah and TCU in contention for the MWC. Utah is obviously rebuilding this year, and although they have surprised me in the past with better than average teams in rebuilding years, I don't know if they'll be good enough to beat both TCU and BYU on the road. BYU maybe because it seems like that game has nothing to do with who is the better team. Look at two years ago in RES Cougs should have smoked Utah but ended up squeaking it out on the last play of the game.

I like BYU for the MWC champs because they have Utah, TCU and Air Force all at home. If anyone spoils the championship for us this year I see it being TCU and not Utah.


----------



## bowhunter3

I love how riverrat wants us all to believe that the pac one is good. I don't care what you say, bring all of the records into place, they are not good and have not been good for a while. They don't play anyone and the mountain west showed last year that they were a joke. I think it is funny when guys want to bring into play past years as if they mean anything. Last year the MWC beat up on the pac one, I think it will happen again this year. I wish we could schedule other conferences but, I will at least say this about the pac one they will play the MWC, most of the other so called big conferences wont play us. Riverat wants to discredit utah, well other than USC they have had two BCS bowl game and won both of those easily. The best conferences are in order. Big 12, SEC, and MWC. It won't be long until we get the automatic bid, if we can get the major conferences to man up and play us you might see them getting more wins against the so called power conferences. Riverat also want to say Utah doesn't play consistanly from year to year, well I will take both BCS win in 5 years any day. BYU has a great chance this year to do what Utah has paved the way for. Can't wait for the year to start, you watch when the year ends you will see 3 MWC teams ranked in the top 25 once again. Don't know how it will end up, but one of those teams will get to a BCS bowl game. The only team that might ruin that is Boise St, they don't play anyone again and they are ranked ahead of all three of our teams. I hope Boise St. gets into the MWC at some point so we can expose them. The only reason the MWC doesn't have them in the conference now is because they suck at every other sport other than football


----------



## stablebuck

bowhunter3 said:


> The best conferences are in order. Big 12, SEC, and MWC.


pass the dutchy on the left hand side...
did you forget about the ACC, Big East, or Big Ten?
I hate Ohio State, but I'm pretty sure they would've man-handled everyone in the MWC except Utah last year...same thing with Virginia Tech or West Virginia or Boston College...


----------



## jahan

stablebuck said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best conferences are in order. Big 12, SEC, and MWC.
> 
> 
> 
> pass the dutchy on the left hand side...
> did you forget about the ACC, Big East, or Big Ten?
> I hate Ohio State, but I'm pretty sure they would've man-handled everyone in the MWC except Utah last year...same thing with Virginia Tech or West Virginia or Boston College...
Click to expand...

Boston College? go ahead and pass the dutchy. :lol: :wink:


----------



## stablebuck

They aren't a perennial powerhouse, but they do hold their own against the perennial powerhouse programs....


----------



## flyguy7

Big 10? the big 10 is even a more overrated conference than the Pac-10, and that is saying something. I have always been a Michigan fan and therefore a big 10 fan, but that conference gets weaker and weaker every year. OSU consistently has a ridiculously easy schedule year after year. Michigan still has not been able to recover from the loss to appalachian state. The rare occasions that OSU does schedule good opponents they get destroyed, just like they did against USC. The MWC is hands down a better conference than the big 10.

By the way Riverrat here is the final answer on numbers. There is nothing left to argue-

*Pac-10 ------------- 64-62 .507 winning %
Mountain West --- 64-49 .566 winning % *


----------



## buggsz24

flyguy7 said:


> Pac-10 ------------- 64-62 .507 winning %


Wow, with a team as bad as Washington in league you'd think the winning percentage would be much higher. Then again Washington's Abysmal record might be bringing down the likes of USC and Oregon


----------



## Riverrat77

bowhunter3 said:


> The best conferences are in order. Big 12, SEC, and MWC. It won't be long until we get the automatic bid, if we can get the major conferences to man up and play us you might see them getting more wins against the so called power conferences. Riverat also want to say Utah doesn't play consistanly from year to year, well I will take both BCS win in 5 years any day.


Dude, you really are up in the night. :roll: This whole section of your post is about the most unrealistic crap I've ever read on here regarding college football but keep on preachin, I'm still trying to figure out whether to just feel sorry for you or actually respect you for believing what you just posted with Cubs-fan like enthusiasm. :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77

flyguy7 said:


> By the way Riverrat here is the final answer on numbers. There is nothing left to argue-
> 
> *Pac-10 ------------- 64-62 .507 winning %
> Mountain West --- 64-49 .566 winning % *


Where did those numbers come from? Against who, for how long, what seasons? Did you just pull that out of your hat? Is that both conferences record against San Diego State or something? You can't just throw up numbers without any bearing on anything, claim its a winning percentage and expect it to stick. You say winning percentage... hell, for all we know, that could be in womens gymnastics or something. :lol:


----------



## buggsz24

Heres a record for you, guess who it belongs to: *0-12*


----------



## Riverrat77

buggsz24 said:


> Heres a record for you, guess who it belongs to: *0-12*


 :roll: Ummm yeah, we're familiar with that record. Thanks for your informative input as far as how close the Y games won't be. Guess when you have nothing else to bring to the table..... :?


----------



## coyoteslayer

Well I must admit one thing about BYU. I think it's awesome that they're willing to take on a team like Oklahoma for their very first game of the year. It will be a good challenge for them. It's also great that Oklahoma is up for the challenge. I haven't looked up the schedules for the top 10 teams yet, but I wonder if they are playing anyone in the top 25. Oklahoma isn't 100% guaranteed to win this game. It could be a major upset.
I know this isn't a thread about the UTES, but many sports critics thought that Alabama would run all over the UTES last year. We all know what happened. :roll: :roll: :lol: Bama got exposed.  BYU will be a better team this year. I just hope that Max Hall can stand the pressure this year. The Freshman UTES QB, Jordan Wynn, during practice acts like a general on the field, and that is why he got the starting position this year. He stood out more to the coaches during practice.


----------



## Huge29

Good to have you back CS!


----------



## proutdoors

Huge29 said:


> Good to have you back CS!


Agreed, glad the MODs gave him another chance.


----------



## coyoteslayer

thanks :mrgreen: I'm excited for the season to start again this year.


----------



## jahan

coyoteslayer said:


> Well I must admit one thing about BYU. I think it's awesome that they're willing to take on a team like Oklahoma for their very first game of the year. It will be a good challenge for them. It's also great that Oklahoma is up for the challenge. I haven't looked up the schedules for the top 10 teams yet, but I wonder if they are playing anyone in the top 25. Oklahoma isn't 100% guaranteed to win this game. It could be a major upset.
> I know this isn't a thread about the UTES, but many sports critics thought that Alabama would run all over the UTES last year. We all know what happened. :roll: :roll: :lol: Bama got exposed.  BYU will be a better team this year. I just hope that Max Hall can stand the pressure this year. The Freshman UTES QB, Jordan Wynn, during practice acts like a general on the field, and that is why he got the starting position this year. He stood out more to the coaches during practice.


A final decision still hasn't been made yet that Wynn will be the starting quarterback. Also welcome back, now behave you scurvy son of a bitch. 8) :wink:


----------



## coyoteslayer

> final decision still hasn't been made yet that Wynn will be the starting quarterback.


True freshman QB Jordan Wynn has leapt to No. 1, with JC transfer Terrance Cain No. 2 and junior Corbin Louks No. 3. Coach Whittingham cautions that the order is not "set in stone," but that Wynn will take 85-90% of the snaps for now.

This was obviously said before Corbin left for Nevada, but I believe that Wynn will be starting this year. Jahan, nothing is ever final in sports because injuries happen, and some out perform others as time goes by so they earn the spot.


----------



## jahan

coyoteslayer said:


> final decision still hasn't been made yet that Wynn will be the starting quarterback.
> 
> 
> 
> True freshman QB Jordan Wynn has leapt to No. 1, with JC transfer Terrance Cain No. 2 and junior Corbin Louks No. 3. Coach Whittingham cautions that the order is not "set in stone," but that Wynn will take 85-90% of the snaps for now.
> 
> This was obviously said before Corbin left for Nevada, but I believe that Wynn will be starting this year. Jahan, nothing is ever final in sports because injuries happen, and some out perform others as time goes by so they earn the spot.
Click to expand...

I agree, just this weekend they said it is back to neck and neck with both quarterbacks having a crappy performance in their last scrimmage.


----------



## flyguy7

Van Pelt hit it on the head yesterday; if you have two quaterbacks, you don't have a quarterback. Sad but true. Look at Minnesota last year and the bears the past couple of years.


----------



## coyoteslayer

So if their star QB gets injured then there goes their perfect season right? You always need a QB in reserve. :wink: :wink:


----------



## buggsz24

flyguy7 said:


> Van Pelt hit it on the head yesterday; if you have two quaterbacks, you don't have a quarterback. Sad but true. Look at Minnesota last year and the bears the past couple of years.


Is anyone really so nieve as to believe the Ute's don't already have a number one picked?

Cain has been getting the majority of the reps in practice for the last two weeks, Wynn is horrible at telling lies, and Witt is smart enough not to tip has hand before he has to, especially considering his opponent is a former staff member. The Utes already have a number one, but you and the rest of the media knowing about it isn't important to the programs success (Imagine that).


----------



## buggsz24

BYU has one healthy starter on the O line, a quaterback that throws lots of int's when pressured and a defense that can't keep them in the game. 

And all of this going into a game on the road against a top 3 team, 5 touchdowns will separate the winner from the looser of this game.


----------



## Riverrat77

buggsz24 said:


> Is anyone really so nieve as to believe the Ute's don't already have a number one picked?


And will it even help if they do know for sure? Hey, at least now they'll have two sets of shoulders to carry the blame the fans will surely put on their "great" team. :lol: Jahan makes a great point... and I read it in the paper today (yeah, I know... great source of info, NOT) about both QB's having some real issues distinguishing themselves as good enough to be the starter. Ummmm to me, that says they both suck. Then you've got BYU.... their article said something about having three O linemen go down this week... wow, that bodes well for the Y quarterback. This should be an interesting start to the season.... two more weeks and the beatdowns begin. 8)


----------



## proutdoors

Riverrat77 said:


> two more weeks and the beatdowns begin. 8)


Is that when the Huskies play/lose their first game of many this year? :mrgreen:


----------



## buggsz24

If anyone has any doubt about how you win a game of football just look at the 2000 Baltimore Ravens. They had no QB and a decent run game, but the defense on the other hand was phenomenal. 

Now I'm not saying the Utes are going to beat world beaters, but with the returning defense, solid O line and a pair of very good tail backs they won't have to rely too heavily upon an inexperienced QB. 

The team down south has the QB (assuming he has gotten over the utah game from last year ), but aside from a monster of an RB and TE they really don't have a whole lot on either side of the ball coming into this OU showdown.


----------



## proutdoors

How was OU against the pass last year? Do you think BYU will be passing a few times in the game? If the Y can avoid some early turnovers I think the game will be closer than the 'experts' on here predict. A big if I know, but never the less.............


----------



## buggsz24

OU definitely wasn't a D powerhouse last year especially if you look at the Florida game, But (and you can't argue this) florida's WR core had a lot more speed, height and probably talent than BYU does this year. 
I really don't think that OU will have any problem covering the BYU deep threat, I do think they might have issues is trying to cover pita and trying to tackle tonga or unga.


----------



## UintaMan

buggsz24 said:


> If anyone has any doubt about how you win a game of football just look at the 2000 Baltimore Ravens. They had no QB and a decent run game, but the defense on the other hand was phenomenal.
> 
> *Now I'm not saying the Utes are going to beat world beaters, but with the returning defense, solid O line and a pair of very good tail backs they won't have to rely too heavily upon an inexperienced QB.
> 
> The team down south has the QB (assuming he has gotten over the utah game from last year ), but aside from a monster of an RB and TE they really don't have a whole lot on either side of the ball coming into this OU showdown.*




At least you're apparently ready to admitt this year that you truly are a Utah fan espesially after denying it all these years. Team down South? You really must be on that Ute bandwagon after their Sugar Bowl win last year! And why do you go to every BYU game again? It's obviously just for selfish reasons but do you realize how stupid this all makes you look, seriously dude? Do you just use your family for free trips or what. I find it sickening that someone like you gets hooked up from a college football team, school, and program that you can't stand, hate, and talk so much negative **** about! Anyone else find this whole thing to be as odd as I do?


----------



## buggsz24

So because I like watching football someone is getting used? 

I pay for my air fair, hotel, rental and food, the tickets are the only thing that gets comped. I'm realistic about the teams talent and relative position and you take offense to that because your not used to using a brain when you examine the match-up between your beloved cougars and opponents. 

Do I like the Utes..yeah I guess I do. They did everything right last year, they played like they belonged with any team they got matched up against and they did it in less than friendly surroundings. Now are they my favorite CFB team, no, but as long as they aren't playing against the horns I have no problem rooting for them. 

I'll tell you what really bothers you.. I have good seats (free seats) that your really really jealous of and I don't appreciate them as much as you would. BTW I will be wearing blue and white in Dallas this weekend, if your nice I'll send you some pictures of the nicest sports arena in the world.


----------



## Riverrat77

buggsz24 said:


> I'm realistic about the teams talent and relative position and you take offense to that. I'd imagine he's offended because you are totally a bandwagon guy, as proved by your post. That and I don't buy your supposedly realistic point of view either... since its mostly emotion based with nothing to back it up. Yeah, yeah, I know. 0-12 is all you've got to come back with.... way to be "realistic".
> 
> *Do I like the Utes..yeah I guess I do. They did everything right last year, *they played like they belonged with any team they got matched up against and they did it in less than friendly surroundings. Now are they my favorite CFB team, no, but as long as they aren't playing against the horns I have no problem rooting for them. Yeah, ummmm this screams BANDWAGON right here.... so basically, you wouldn't like them if they hadn't done everything right last year. Well, at least you're not alone... I'd guess the majority of the Utes fans are on that same bandwagon. :?
> 
> I'll tell you what really bothers you.. I have good seats (free seats) that your really really jealous of and I don't appreciate them as much as you would. BTW I will be wearing blue and white in Dallas this weekend, if your nice I'll send you some pictures of the nicest sports arena in the world. You know, if you "like" the Utes now... even going to a BYU game, wouldn't you be wearing red and white instead of trying to fit in just because its a BYU game? Or at least rock some 'Horns gear? Cool seats but don't try to play it off like you could care less whether you go or not because its a BYU game. If you didn't care, you'd save all that money and watch it on a big screen somewhere. :roll: I find it hilarious that you're selling out for political correctness and wearing blue and white. :lol:


----------



## buggsz24

Riverrat77 said:


> I'd imagine he's offended because you are totally a bandwagon guy, as proved by your post. That and I don't buy your supposedly realistic point of view either... since its mostly emotion based with nothing to back it up. Yeah, yeah, I know. 0-12 is all you've got to come back with.... way to be "realistic".


Bandwagon??? I loved the Utes sticking it to a team that thought they were above the Utes in so many ways, how can you not like the little guy KO'ing the big guy in the first quarter? I said all year long that they were a better team than the Y, and I watched the Y enough to know who was the better team (emotion had nothing to do with it.)



Riverrat77 said:


> Yeah, ummmm this screams BANDWAGON right here.... so basically, you wouldn't like them if they hadn't done everything right last year. Well, at least you're not alone... I'd guess the majority of the Utes fans are on that same bandwagon. :?


They got respect for doing what they did. Are they my favorite team...no, did I go buy utes gear...no. So what the hell is wrong with that. Pull the chip off your shoulder, we all know your a whack-10 homer and you've got your red badge of courage for sticking with them even though they are horrible.



Riverrat77 said:


> You know, if you "like" the Utes now... even going to a BYU game, wouldn't you be wearing red and white instead of trying to fit in just because its a BYU game? Or at least rock some 'Horns gear? Cool seats but don't try to play it off like you could care less whether you go or not because its a BYU game. If you didn't care, you'd save all that money and watch it on a big screen somewhere. :roll: I find it hilarious that you're selling out for political correctness and wearing blue and white. :lol:


Seriously? Because I respect what the Utes did and I admitted that I liked them I now have to hate the Y with a passion? I never said I didn't care if I went, I really, really want to go see a game in the new stadium, I have family going down already and my best man lives in the fort worth area. As for political correctness, I'm sitting with the coaches family in the family section using tickets that were given to me, what would you do?

Have fun sitting around wearing purple, watching your Huskies go 2-10 this year :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77

buggsz24 said:


> As for political correctness, I'm sitting with the coaches family in the family section using tickets that were given to me, what would you do?
> 
> Have fun sitting around wearing purple, watching your Huskies go 2-10 this year :mrgreen:


I'd wear Oklahoma colors.... even in a BYU box. Hell, the two times I was in Cougar stadium, I had no problem cheering for Hawaii and Tulsa. It was priceless!! :lol: About the Huskies... it should be fun to see how they respond to last year.... hopefully its a good thing, but if not, like you said, I'll still have fun being a fan of my team. I certainly won't be caving and running around in USC gear because they had a better year. 8)


----------



## buggsz24

Riverrat77 said:


> I certainly won't be caving and running around in USC gear because they had a better year. 8)


Respond to last year :roll: At least the couldn't possibly get any worse.

The Utes aren't in the same division as my Horns and to my knowledge the two have never played, so there really isn't the same conflict of interest as the above outline situation.


----------



## legacy

I'm a Y fan, but it's going to be a LONG day of penalties and turnovers. It's going to be ugly!


----------



## buggsz24

legacy said:


> I'm a Y fan, but it's going to be a LONG day of penalties and turnovers. It's going to be ugly!


You can't say that, now your just being emotional. (at least according to riverrat)


----------



## Renegade

It ain't gonna be a 3 TD game. It's gonna be one of 2 things:

A 3 point game, or an 8 touchdown game.

I'm giving 22 1/2 & putting my $$ on OU


----------



## UintaMan

buggsz24 said:


> So because I like watching football someone is getting used?
> 
> I pay for my air fair, hotel, rental and food, the tickets are the only thing that gets comped. I'm realistic about the teams talent and relative position and you take offense to that because your not used to using a brain when you examine the match-up between your beloved cougars and opponents.
> 
> Do I like the Utes..yeah I guess I do. They did everything right last year, they played like they belonged with any team they got matched up against and they did it in less than friendly surroundings. Now are they my favorite CFB team, no, but as long as they aren't playing against the horns I have no problem rooting for them.
> 
> *I'll tell you what really bothers you.. I have good seats (free seats) that your really really jealous of and I don't appreciate them as much as you would. BTW I will be wearing blue and white in Dallas this weekend, if your nice I'll send you some pictures of the nicest sports arena in the world*.


Jealous? Are you kidding me man? Actually you're 100% correct, lmao! I would give anything to be at that game or even be able to watch it live on National TV! There's only one place in the World that I would rather be during the game and that is being back at work with a second chance at the career that I love and being able to provide for my wife and kids once again! I just got the word today, I'm going back to work on Friday and will be working Saturday during the game but I wouldn't have it any other way! Have a great time for all of us hardcore BYU fans!


----------



## buggsz24

Glad to hear your back on your feet, I'm happy for you. (I mean that sincerely)


Now pull your head out homer and DVR the game.


----------



## Riverrat77

UintaMan said:


> I just got the word today, I'm going back to work on Friday and will be working Saturday during the game but I wouldn't have it any other way! Have a great time for all of us hardcore BYU fans!


One thing Bugzz and I agree on.... good that you're back on the clock. That matters a lot more than any of these football discussions.


----------



## UintaMan

Thanks guys, it's college football game time now boys!


----------



## HOGAN

Good to see you Uintahman, let me know if you need anything while readjusting getting back to work. I don't care if you need your lawn mowed, anything for a forum friend.


----------



## HOGAN

With that said, The Y's prelude will end their first game, YAAAAAAHHHHHHH BABY! 4 touchdown difference. In all seriousness I hate BYU, and some fans but would like if they represented well, just don't see that happening.


----------



## coyoteslayer

Don't be a hater Hogan. They are a Utah team. If BYU wins then there would be a little sunbeam of light that will shine on the MWC. Then the college football world would need to take the MWC more seriously.


----------



## HOGAN

I would like to see them represent well, I just don't think they have 1/10th of the talent or coach to do it.


----------



## coyoteslayer

BYU is going to have a good year if they don't have more injuries.


----------



## BIGBEAN

buggsz24 said:


> I'm going to the game, cheering in the cougar section and while I would like to see them bring down OU (for texas) and boost the conference (for the Utes) its just not going to happen. I would put money on it, in fact I have put money on it (while in vegas last week). This thing is going to get ugly early, it's going to be an offensive showing designed to get the program lots of early national attention.





> BYU has one healthy starter on the O line, a quaterback that throws lots of int's when pressured and a defense that can't keep them in the game.
> 
> And all of this going into a game on the road against a top 3 team, 5 touchdowns will separate the winner from the looser of this game.


buggsz is already in mid season form. Wow look you go football man. :shock:


----------



## buggsz24

buggsz24 said:


> BYU has one healthy starter on the O line, a quaterback that throws lots of int's when pressured and a defense that can't keep them in the game.





BIGBEAN said:


> buggsz is already in mid season form. Wow look you go football man. :shock:


Okay I was way off on the score, blew that one completely. But the O line did look bad and Max Hall did get pressured into two INT's, the amazing part.... Four turn overs and they still won. The defense ???????? I'm not sure anyone told them they weren't supposed to be any good.


----------



## BIGBEAN

buggzs wrote:


> Okay I was way off on the score, blew that one completely. But the O line did look bad and Max Hall did get pressured into two INT's, the amazing part.... Four turn overs and they still won. The defense ???????? I'm not sure anyone told them they weren't supposed to be any good.


Considering it is a new line and pieced together @ that I didn't think they did to bad. Compare them to Oklahomas line @ least BYU's QB didn't end up standing on the sideline.


----------

